# WICHTIG! Schräge abschneiden



## SpinT (26. Dezember 2004)

Hi 

ich brauche dringend Hilfe!
Ich glaub ich bin zu doof dafür! Ich will einfach von einem rechteck eine ecke abschneiden. Aber nich das das abgeschnittene dann ein rechteck ist sondern ein dreieck.
Bitte helft mir es ist wichtig.

MfG Hendrik


----------



## der_Jan (26. Dezember 2004)

Mit dem Polygonwerkzeug eine Ecke rausschneiden?


----------



## SpinT (26. Dezember 2004)

lol aber irgendwie gibts da nur son komischen pfeil keinen einfachen ganz normalen strich. das muss doch gehn. das prog hat tausende funktionen aber man kann nich mal eben ne ecke abschneiden.


----------



## Terrabug (26. Dezember 2004)

Ploygonlasso->Entfernen ?


----------



## damo (26. Dezember 2004)

SpinT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das prog hat tausende funktionen aber man kann nich mal eben ne ecke abschneiden.



Ähm.. so was?


----------



## SpinT (26. Dezember 2004)

ALSO

ich will das hier

http://webmaker.we.funpic.de/kit/images/style/p_gamez_silver/nav_u_li.gif

so haben wie das hier

http://www.frag4u.de/images/sliced/3.jpg

also das die ecke da weg ist.

das was ich gemacht hab sieht so aus

http://uploads.bardiir.de/20041226220859_225437.gif


MfG .:LnX|Sp!nT


----------



## damo (26. Dezember 2004)

SpinT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ALSO
> 
> ich will das hier
> 
> http://webmaker.we.funpic.de/kit/images/style/p_gamez_silver/nav_u_li.gif


Externes Linken nicht erlaubt


----------



## SpinT (26. Dezember 2004)

wie soll ich das den sonst zeigen


----------



## damo (26. Dezember 2004)

Bild abspeichern und anhängen zB


----------



## holzoepfael (26. Dezember 2004)

Könnte dir vielleicht helfen, wenn ich verstehe was du willst. Komme da nciht so ganz nach...
@damo: Neues Browserfenster auf -> Link kopieren und es funkt.....


----------



## damo (26. Dezember 2004)

holzoepfael hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @damo: Neues Browserfenster auf -> Link kopieren und es funkt.....


Oh... thx, immer gut zu wissen ;D


----------



## Dark_Fighter (27. Dezember 2004)

Entweder du machst es so wie Damo gezeigt hast und machst mit dem Radirgummi den Rest weg, oder du drehst die Auswahl und dann Enft drücken.


----------



## damo (27. Dezember 2004)

Jo, so hab ich's auch gemacht, einfach unter Auswahl -> Auswahl transformieren
mit gedrückter Shift-taste das Auswahlrechteck um 90° gedreht


----------

